# 60 - 80% better



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

I have derealization for the last 4 and a half months and I can say now that for the last 2-3 weeks I feel 60 to 80% better. I still have some bad moments, but they don't last that long anymore. 
I also don't feel that terrifying fear I did at begining. Still, when I try to be more focused on "reality", the world still seems somehow like a dream or slightly different than before derealization, but it's not awful like it was previous months. 
I will still probably have truly bad days or even weeks, but it's better than at begining for sure. Still, if this is recovering it is soooo slow. 
I am also under a lot of stress, but I make to go to driving lessons and to get in the end a driving licence. I was also 3 times in other city at converstaion for the same job. That was also stressful, but at least I'm learning how to deal with such situations.

Things that makes me feel better are for sure riding a bike, not thinking about DR (the hardest part), hanging out with friends, good sleep, eating well, exercise, driving a car, etc.

I still don't know will DR go soon or ever at all (I hope it will), but I must say that it's much easier to live without fear and on focusing on something else. 
I am more connected with reality for sure than I was almost 5 months ago, but it is so slow process that it's hard to notice if I feel better or not than before, but when I'm comparing this with begining when I thought that I was completely crazy, lost, dead or out of this world, I must say that I feel better. Sometimes, I almost completely forgot about my DR, but when I start to think about it, it becomes slightly worse, like now for example, but I still wanted to share this with all of you just to let you know that you can also feel better and that you probably will be better.

Just try not to worry or to feel any tension or fear because of DR and it will be better then for sure. Try to relax and to enjoy in things you like to do. I like riding my bike and it helps me a lot with my DR. 
Don't be afraid to go outside. It is actualy with time much better than at home. To me, with DR, everything looks almost same- home, outside, at planet Mars...it's all the same and that's really awful feeling, but with time it will be better when you're gonna learn how to deal with it.

Good luck to me and to all of you!


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Keep up the good work! You will recover all the way DP/DR is temporary, but its a slow process. Your progressive will improve over time. Just try not to stress yourself out and relax.

Good luck!


----------



## butterfly (May 11, 2010)

Thank you for your post. Your story sounds very similar to mine: I'm only dealing with DR -- I don't think I've had DP. I've also had it for about the same time frame as you. I too feel like I've improved, but am rarely 100% back to normal. I don't know if it was a medication change that made it better or just time. I agree that not focussing on it helps, but I definitely have my moments each day when I feel very sorry for myself. I'm afraid that even if it gets back to normal, I'll always live in fear of it returning.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

butterfly said:


> Thank you for your post. Your story sounds very similar to mine: I'm only dealing with DR -- I don't think I've had DP. I've also had it for about the same time frame as you. I too feel like I've improved, but am rarely 100% back to normal. I don't know if it was a medication change that made it better or just time. I agree that not focussing on it helps, but I definitely have my moments each day when I feel very sorry for myself. I'm afraid that even if it gets back to normal, I'll always live in fear of it returning.


Fear is actualy the worst enemy in DP/DR state. It always made my DR much worse. Once you're out of it, I doubt that you will even remember what DR is like. That's what all recovered people say. 
It is a slow process, but at least my fear of it is almost gone. The less you think about DR, it is the step forward in recovery.


----------



## butterfly (May 11, 2010)

Yep, I know. Most of the day I'll be ok or ok with it and it won't be too bad. It usually gets worse at night and that's when I get discouraged, but ignoring/accepting it and focussing on other things seems to be the consensus on letting it fade. Have you ever noticed that your DR is/was worse at night?


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

butterfly said:


> Yep, I know. Most of the day I'll be ok or ok with it and it won't be too bad. It usually gets worse at night and that's when I get discouraged, but ignoring/accepting it and focussing on other things seems to be the consensus on letting it fade. Have you ever noticed that your DR is/was worse at night?


It depends. It's worse when I'm under the stress or when I have too much free time to think about it. 
Most of the time I feel weird at night before sleep or sometimes I still wake up with awful feeling that I don't know who I am.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

nix said:


> I have derealization for the last 4 and a half months and I can say now that for the last 2-3 weeks I feel 60 to 80% better. I still have some bad moments, but they don't last that long anymore.
> I also don't feel that terrifying fear I did at begining. Still, when I try to be more focused on "reality", the world still seems somehow like a dream or slightly different than before derealization, but it's not awful like it was previous months.
> I will still probably have truly bad days or even weeks, but it's better than at begining for sure. Still, if this is recovering it is soooo slow.
> I am also under a lot of stress, but I make to go to driving lessons and to get in the end a driving licence. I was also 3 times in other city at converstaion for the same job. That was also stressful, but at least I'm learning how to deal with such situations.
> ...


chillax bro, it's gonna end for sure! 100% temporary, yep yep, everyone recovers sooner or later, EVERYONE.
And glad to hear you're doing better.


----------

